# Hello from NH



## Redhawk (Jun 7, 2016)

Welcome, Puala. Can't be of much help on a local level other than suggest finding all the local clubs & associations you can. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome Paula! You are taking a very reasonable approach to beekeeping. Actually Anyone in N.H would be close. LOL


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource.


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Paula!


----------

